# your history



## Corky (Oct 21, 2004)

I think it was a Ben Pearson Cougar circa 1960. I worked at an archery range at a local amusement park. If they ever have an olympic event shooting ballons at 45 feet I am golden.

Corky


----------



## Kitsap (Dec 24, 2002)

Got started 26 months ago (Sept 2002). Reason was to excercise an old shoulder injury. Also because I wanted to know that I was spending time in the backyard doing something else besides cutting the stupid grass. I had always wanted to try archery but for one reason or another (not the least of which was having a bad shoulder) had never gotten around to doing it. Finally, I picked up a Pearson recurve (45#/28" - a 52" Spectre model) and some old arrows at a second-hand store. In short order I was hooked. Since then, I have set up a permanent 50 yard range on my property (1 acre) and have shot over 50,000 arrows. I now have 5 bows - some new - but my favorite is still that old beatup Pearson that I picked up for $35. And the arrows? Well, of all the new arrows I've bought, the most accurate arrows I have are still those old arrows I picked up at the second-hand store. As for the shoulder . . . . probably the best thing I could have done for it (so long as I don't over do it). Turns out, the neighbors now listen for the sound of my arrows hitting the target nearly every good weather day - some get concerned that mabey I've taken sick if they don't hear me practice. 

My only regret is that more KIDS are not exposed to the benefits of archery early on in life.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

Kitsap said:


> *
> My only regret is that more KIDS are not exposed to the benefits of archery early on in life. *


 Darn...


----------

